# Boy clothes?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Where can I get afforable boy clothes and vests for Rocky? I want to start dressing him more, especially on holidays like today. A bow tie would be cute, but I never see any. I don't want to spend a lot of money though. I really can't afford to do that. I love dressing him and he doesn't mind it at all!:goof:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I bought most of Milo's clothes on ebay - new and 2nd hand but all really cheap


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've ordered a few times from Phatmolly's on Etsy.....she's not "open" at the moment, but here's her link:

Phatmolly's Boutique by phatmolly on Etsy

I've ordered harness vests for $11!! and they're well made.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I've seen things at Petco & Petsmart. Or try online if they aren't close to you.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I ordered Hunter a bow tie from Tickled Pink Boutique. She's an SM member so there is a discount.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- I'll make Rocky a bow-tie set. I did that for Terry Pagan's boy, Quincy, I made one bow-tie collar and then a number of different snap on bow ties. I would love to do it as a gift for my Rocky Star. Please let me know his current neck measurement.

Here are some pics of a Yorkie (from YT) wearing one of my bow-ties as well as the bows I made for Quincy. I also made him a couple of matching vests to go with the bow-ties. And here are some other boy vests I've made. Call me or email me and let me know what you think you want. I love sewing for boys as I don't have any myself.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I've bought some stuff off Amazon for Aolani and they were quite afordable.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG!!! Lynn, they are gorgeous. I will PM you his measurements..thank you so very much. :chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Johita said:


> I've bought some stuff off Amazon for Aolani and they were quite afordable.


That's such a cute picture of Aolani...I love his sunglasses. I am going to buy a pair for Rocky. Between the sun glaring here all the time and the wind we have been getting, I think he would love them. His eyes tear in the wind.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Boy, you are so talented, they are so nice looking. Are they hard to make? Where did you get the patterns?

Linda, Toby and Sally Spirit :thumbsup:


----------

